

Why Amateurs Build Better Online Communities Than Businesses - JayNeely
http://www.feverbee.com/2009/11/amateurs.html

======
Mz
Amateur: Etymology: Fr < L amator, lover < pp. of amare, to love

<http://www.yourdictionary.com/amateur>

People who do something out of "love" are going to be far more effective at
nurturing a sense of community than people doing it for money. You can't pay
people to care. They either do or don't. Given enough money, they might fake
it to your face for a while. Given a chance to make more money elsewhere, they
will drop you like a hot potato. Trust is a very hard thing to recover once
its been broken.

